# 你太直了



## viajero_canjeado

How would you translate this phrase into English? Or if nothing else, am I on the right track?

You're too rigid/too much of a perfectionist/too demanding. You expect too much.

謝謝!


----------



## Ghabi

Not really. It actually means "tactless", i.e. you are so blunt/curt/frank as to hurt someone's feelings. 

You can call someone who always speaks his mind a 直肠子 zhí cháng zi ("one with straight bowel").


----------



## EddieCai

You are quite straightforward.


----------



## Kevin70s

"Blunt" might be the best word without any context. I wouldn't consider "curt" as a possible choice.


----------



## elisawang

I agree with it


----------



## avlee

He's too outspoken.


----------



## ctnsite

Sometimes it's translated as you're so innocent or so frank. It's belongs to what kind of situation you are in. There's no one-one mapping in language.


----------



## Metasur1

Dear Viajero:

Judged by your username I suppose U can speak Spanish, so I will answer you in Spanish:
你太直了 quiere decir:
1. Eres (o "Sos") demasiado sincero/ingenuo y dices/decís o haces/hacés lo que no hay que decir/hacer.
2. Sos demasiado ingenuo y no captás lo que quieren decir/implicar/hacer

Hope these will help.


----------



## radlader

your are too honest.


----------



## Aoyama

In the line of what Ghabi (#2)





> "tactless", (..) so blunt/curt/frank as to hurt someone's feelings.


 and Avlee said "outspoken":
 someone who speaks his mind too frankly, not a good thing here.
The point here is 太 (too[much]).
I wonder if *你很直了* would make a difference in meaning (and turn it to more positive), like : you are very frank, honest ?


----------



## vanillasky1210

Just means "you are being too upfront" or "straightforward" or "outspoken". Not exactly "honest" or "frank". By saying somebody is "太直了"，the speaker suggests that they speak in a direct manner regardless of other's feeling ect.


----------



## Lamb67

*你很直了,NO It wont work here unluckily. It just means 'very'.*
*耿直，sounds positive,praising etc.'。很耿直，sounds colloquial now.*


----------



## Aoyama

> *你很直了,NO It wont work here unluckily. It just means 'very'.*


Right, but then "very" what ? "Very frank" or "very outspoken" (here with a negative meaning as well) ?
By the way, in both phrases, 是 is omitted but understated ? (你是太直了/很直了/很耿直了). For 耿直, is了 necessary ?


----------



## Lamb67

Actually with 太 negative meaning, it should be like the English expression 'EAT, SLEEP ETC...too much!'. 很 is 'very' in English. 耿直 is perfectly positive,直 is leaning a bit to negative although safe to be neutral.很直 won't help too much to pull it back to being positive.i.e to my ear it is a bit negative.很耿直了 and without the last word both are acceptable especially in speech. In formal writing we have'他为人耿直’。了 is too colloquial to be suffixed here.
太天真！is the same case with 太直了;很天真,leans on be neutral(or just a bit away from being positive). To make it sound perfectly positive, we have 他天真活泼(or 浪漫）.了 is probibited in this case.
是is omittable in all of them.


----------



## Aoyama

Thank you for that thoughful explanation.


----------

